# Back again



## Diesel2 (Nov 19, 2003)

Gidday again all sorry I have been away for a while.
I had a lot of help from this forum when the tensioner pulley collapsed and broke my timing belt on my 87 u11 maxima. Thanks to all that helped :cheers: 
Now I have another problem, I have a bent valve and I cannot source any parts in Australia. I need an intake and an exhaust valve plus a headgasket for a 2 litre V6 Maxima 1987 model. Or at least a contact where I might be able to source same.
Thank you Graeme


----------

